
WeWork’s Quarterly Loss Doubled to $1.3B as IPO Faltered - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-13/wework-s-quarterly-loss-doubled-to-1-3-billion-as-ipo-faltered
======
abeyki
That's a red flag right there. But WeWork will probably survive.

